# Becoming a Tiktok Chad >>>> everything



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 8, 2019)

Just imagine looksmaxxing so hard that you can become a tiktok Chad, it's the ultimate accomplishment 

This dude also looks kind of plastic, I guess he had surgery


----------



## HighTGymcel (Dec 8, 2019)

tiktok=faggot


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Dec 8, 2019)

Elmoo


----------



## HighTGymcel (Dec 8, 2019)

haha


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 8, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> This dude also looks kind of plastic, I guess he had surgery


cope


----------



## HighTGymcel (Dec 8, 2019)

dotacel said:


> cope


no u


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 8, 2019)

HighTGymcel said:


> tiktok=faggot


Nah bro



Just imagine the amount of slays and dopamine youd get


----------



## HighTGymcel (Dec 8, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Nah bro
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine the amount of slays and dopamine youd get



Just imagine doing it as a subhuman and the hate you would get


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 8, 2019)

even though it is litearlly free status and jb puss. I will probaby never tiktokmax


----------



## kamil (Dec 8, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> even though it is litearlly free status and jb puss. I will probaby never tiktokmax


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 8, 2019)

tiktokmaxx is only possible when you know youre beautiful facially


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 8, 2019)

Imagine using Tik Tok.

This is especially funny to me because PSLers usually have a very stuborn masculinity and maturity complex (as they mostly should), so sacrificing it all for Tik Tok just to become appealing to girls pretty much equals prostitution of shame.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 8, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Imagine using Tik Tok.
> 
> This is especially funny to me because PSLers usually have a very stuborn masculinity and complex, so sacrificing it all for Tik Tok just to become appealing to girls pretty much equals prostitution of shame.


exactly why:



FatJattMofo said:


> even though it is litearlly free status and jb puss. I will probaby never tiktokmax


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 8, 2019)

*yes but yoiu need to mog other tik tok chads or you will be invisible *


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Dec 8, 2019)

No tik tok chads in Germany. You'll get beaten and brutally disfigured on your way home from school.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 8, 2019)

None of guys here will EVER be a tiktok e-boy. Prove me rong


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 8, 2019)

*Tiktok is for faggot ass teens not for grown ass men*


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 8, 2019)

dotacel said:


> cope


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 8, 2019)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> No tik tok chads in Germany. You'll get beaten and brutally disfigured on your way home from school.


Deutshland


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 8, 2019)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> No tik tok chads in Germany. You'll get beaten and brutally disfigured on your way home from school.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 8, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> *Tiktok is for faggot ass teens not for grown ass men*


Quite ironic that someone with a homerotic shot of a shirtless guy as an avatar is posting this, but you're absolutely right nonetheless.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 8, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Quite ironic that someone with a homerotic shot of a shirtless guy is posting this, but you're absolutely right nonetheless.


I am more of an aesthetic shredded body guy i have a good physique myself. Huge difference between looking like a greek god and being a twink wearing earrings and acting like a girl on gay ass tik tok.


----------



## spark (Dec 8, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Nah bro
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine the amount of slays and dopamine youd get



Just imagine all of those hot JBs....


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 8, 2019)

Cope tiktok Chads fuck prime virgin jbs while you ogregymcel and rot


----------



## Simone Nobili (Dec 8, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


>



I mog this mega subhuman this is the only chad here in Germany on tiktok?Jfl


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 8, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> I mog this mega subhuman this is the only chad here in Germany on tiktok?Jfl


Nic.kaufman mogs tbh


----------



## crosshold (Dec 8, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Cope tiktok Chads fuck prime virgin jbs while you ogregymcel and rot



i cant imagine the absolute autism that takes place when filming shit like this in public

literally indian tier low inhib and autism levels


----------



## LowTierNormie (Dec 8, 2019)

99% of guys here would go ER if they were turned into a TikTok prettyboy the day after.


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 8, 2019)

Bro..
Thanks for the sui fuel


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## spark (Dec 8, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Cope tiktok Chads fuck prime virgin jbs while you ogregymcel and rot


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 8, 2019)

spark said:


>


Caught you mirin


----------



## Slayer (Dec 8, 2019)

Tik tok chads are the only thing girls 16-24 want. Neck yourself immediately if you don't look like them.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 8, 2019)

Slayer said:


> Tik tok chads are the only thing girls 16-24 want. Neck yourself immediately if you don't look like them.


12-24


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Dec 8, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Just imagine looksmaxxing so hard that you can become a tiktok Chad, it's the ultimate accomplishment
> 
> This dude also looks kind of plastic, I guess he had surgery


holy fuck at this cope, chads are born, not made


----------



## Slayer (Dec 8, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> 12-24


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 8, 2019)

Slayer said:


>


Legit bro 

Average virginity loss of non deformed girls in Germany is 13 years


----------



## DoctorPMA (Dec 8, 2019)

*even if I was ultra chad I would not do this tiktok bullshit*


----------



## spark (Dec 8, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Caught you mirin


indeed


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Dec 8, 2019)

Op I made this new collage (I already had an old collage of him), I hope you appreciate it


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 8, 2019)

crosshold said:


> i cant imagine the absolute autism that takes place when filming shit like this in public
> 
> literally indian tier low inhib and autism levels



i fucking cringe looking at things like that.


----------



## Zyzzcel (Mar 9, 2020)

I remember this guy from lookism.net


SayNoToRotting said:


> Imagine using Tik Tok.
> 
> This is especially funny to me because PSLers usually have a very stuborn masculinity and maturity complex (as they mostly should), so sacrificing it all for Tik Tok just to become appealing to girls pretty much equals prostitution of shame.



TikTok's female base is mostly 8 - 18 (maybe 19?) year olds. Girls that age usually like Boy Band styled prettyboys.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 9, 2020)

Zyzzcel said:


> TikTok's female base is mostly 8 - 18 (maybe 19?) year olds. Girls that age usually like Boy Band styled prettyboys.


How does that adress my post?

Are you in the mood for a swirly?


----------



## Zyzzcel (Mar 9, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> How does that adress my post?
> 
> Are you in the mood for a swirly?



Nah man.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 9, 2020)

Only the first guy was attractive, the other guys look like pencil neck twinks who havnt hit puberty


----------



## Posmo (Mar 9, 2020)

yeah yeah , but how does being popular on tiktok get you jb puss? 

do they hack your ip address on tiktok and show up at your door?


----------



## reptiles (Mar 9, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 186552
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Their is only 1 way to do this pray to god you have a decent base to start with.

Lose weight if your high body fat.

Get super bimax and maxilla expansion with distractors


----------



## Stingray (Mar 9, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Op I made this new collage (I already had an old collage of him), I hope you appreciate it


You are precious lol


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 9, 2020)

It’s crazy how Tik Tok is currently the Chad thing to do and younger girls admire it.

I’m not even that far removed from high school but just a few years ago you would’ve been made fun of so much for making kissy faces, licking your lips, and doing other cringe stuff. Even if you were good looking. Genuinely asking for those of you who are younger, are people who are good at sports still the top tier Chads? Or have the e-boys completely surpassed them?


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Mar 9, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> It’s crazy how Tik Tok is currently the Chad thing to do and younger girls admire it.
> 
> I’m not even that far removed from high school but just a few years ago you would’ve been made fun of so much for making kissy faces, licking your lips, and doing other cringe stuff. Even if you were good looking. Genuinely asking for those of you who are younger, are people who are good at sports still the top tier Chads? Or have the e-boys completely surpassed them?


once a chad starts doing it and gets 3m followers every fucking retard is bound to follow suit


PubertyMaxxer said:


> Cope tiktok Chads fuck prime virgin jbs while you ogregymcel and rot



imagine being the cuckold that marries one of those twenty fucking whores posing as chad's disposable toilets


----------

